# We Are Equestrain.



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome video.
Brought unexpected tears to my eyes because I've had moments like this...

Enjoy!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you very much for sharing such an amazingly well edited video with the forum! 

... It shows some "true equestrian" in it!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

wow! I really liked it!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

You're welcome! I'm so glad I stumbled upon it and I knew of one place that would appreciate it!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

that was a beautiful video, thanks for sharing


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep - I cried. Loved that video!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

That has been on my favorites list for a while...and yup i cried too


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

So does anyone have the link to the video that actually won the contest? Hard to imagine something beating this one...


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, that is really beautiful...thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

this one probably wasn't in that contest, but maybe! haha anyway, it's good as well, and along the same lines:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Phenomenal, I'm in tears!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g video


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

ooooh. i got chills.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

That "Just a horse" video was good too! 

I just love the clips where the competitors hug or pat their horse or point at it.. or just race around the ring with a fist in the air.


----------

